# Is my shaft too long??



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

So I went and finally purchased a bow mount trolling motor for my skiff and came across a problem with my new motor. At the position that the lower unit would be submerged under water, it leaves the lower unit unusually high up on the bracket when stowed, but when I try and put the motor in a comfortable position on the deck, when dropped it leaves the head unit at my ankles! My old boat did not have this problem, possibly because the Boat was taller and my trolling motor had telescoping/tilting handle. Does anyone else have this problem??


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

picture and brand would help provide for your issue


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

problem resolved, as an employee for bass pro shops we get 40% off bass pro branded products. in this case it was a "prowler" bow mount trolling motor, no tilt/extended handle and the shaft support thing that looks like a "y" was so far ahead it made for a weird looking and unstable position when stowed. essentially a rebranded motorguide. i dont have anything against motorguide but i was really dissapointed in the build quality. i fixed the problem by returning it the next day and paying the difference for a kota SE. much happier now.


----------

